# 2012 cruze shutdown



## Korky76 (Apr 9, 2012)

On april 5, 2012 at 1pm i was driving with my wife and two small children 
on south us hwy 41 in terre haute, indiana. 

I was heading south going approx 50 mph when i tried to accelator i notice i was not speeding up but rather slowly down. I looked down at my dash and notice all power was off and no lights were showing on my dash .
I told my wife i lost power and turned on my emergency flashers.
I was in the left hand lane i tried to go to the right was there was two semis on my rear and i had no where to go. I manage then to pull in the center turning lane and turned real fast coasting into the steak n shake parking lot. I got out of cruze and lifted hood and checked for leaks and reason why car turned off on me found no good reason. I then return in the car and restarted the cruze it did start right away like nothing was wrong. On star never came on and never said there was a promblem. 

My wife called the dealer and they said bring the car in. They do not know whats wrong with the car and now want on star to slove there promblems 

i no longer feel safe in a gm cruze. What am i supposed to do????


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

So the emergency flashers worked, but you had no other power? Did you still have power brakes? It seems to me with all of these cars getting controlled by multiple computers, if one blinks out, there should be a backup or some sort. How many miles are on the car? 

If you dont feel safe anymore in the car, I would look at trading it in. Every car built within the last few years would be capable of the same thing. No car has 100% reliability. Toyota, once known as one of the safest and most reliable cars on the road, has had a rough past few years. And Mercedes Benz is right behind them. Many cars having electrical problems. 

I hope you can get it figured out. At this point, unless the dealer can duplicate it, or download a fault, there is no telling whether they will have it fixed.


----------

